# can you help



## endeavour (Jul 25, 2015)

a cat who lived in flat opposite has been abandoned by its owner and is living in my potting shed and my neighbour and myself are feeding or she would die she needs to be rehomed but she is chipped can this be done without owners consent as he has said he does not want her she is only 5 can any one suggest best course of action


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

If he does not want her can't they take her to your local rescue or rehome the cat themselves? If he says he isn't re homing her but doesn't want her then I would contact the rspca as that's neglect!


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

I would be wary of getting the RSPCA involved, just in case he officially gives the cat to them, and it's subsequently euthanised.


----------



## endeavour (Jul 25, 2015)

Cerijoanne said:


> If he does not want her can't they take her to your local rescue or rehome the cat themselves? If he says he isn't re homing her but doesn't want her then I would contact the rspca as that's neglect!


----------



## endeavour (Jul 25, 2015)

i had contacted scpca explained the situation and received a won sentence reply to say i could take her to a vet and see if she is chipped but that would cost me so much for caring scpca


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

It's a tough one then. You say she is chipped, how do u know this? Is the owner approachable?


----------



## endeavour (Jul 25, 2015)

he is happy for us to rehome her but does he not have to put that in writing for a new owner, if she is chipped.


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Get it in writing anyway just so you are covered....that way he can't change his mind and say she was stolen. Soon as its in writing you can look to find her a permanent loving forever home


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

_I think if you take her to a rehoming centre you will need to explain the situation. As a matter of course, they will check the chip and then make contact with the registered owner. If he does not reply within a certain period of time then the chip can be registered to a new owner._


----------



## endeavour (Jul 25, 2015)

thanks for replies everyone


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

endeavour said:


> i had contacted scpca explained the situation and received a won sentence reply to say i could take her to a vet and see if she is chipped but that would cost me so much for caring scpca


I have had a couple of cats scanned and there was no charge...I was told it was included in the microchipping service. If you have to pay it is going to make people less inclined to get it done and loads of chipped cats will not get back to their owners. It would defeat the object of getting a chip in the first place.... maybe it depends on the vet in which case you need to ring before you have it done.
Good luck.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

endeavour said:


> he is happy for us to rehome her but does he not have to put that in writing for a new owner, if she is chipped.


Going on my own past experience, yes, the cat should be ''signed over'' to the new owner...assuming that the original owner is alive and contactable. He could sign her over to one of you and you are then the owner and you repeat the procedure if you then rehome her. But I'd be wary of contacting SSPCA...if they are anything like their cousins south of the border she might well end up being pts. R$PCA in any case do not concern themselves with strays since 2010 and her future would be uncertain...very uncertain.
It does seem sad that someone cares enough for a cat to get a chip and then a few years later cares so little that you have a situation like yours. I think small local charities are your best bet, they may ask if you can continue to feed her until a foster place becomes available.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Meant to say, as far as I am aware (I stand to be corrected by someone who may know better), animal abandonment is covered by the Animal Welfare Act 2006 and the owner can be prosecuted and fined/jailed. The severity of the sentence would depend on how much the an animal suffered. If it was left in a house with no water or food, the sentence would likely be more severe than the one you are kindly caring for. There is also an Animal Abandonment Act (1960) which covers the same thing.


----------

